# Datsun



## atlantis1354

Hello Japanese friends,
Konichova
I want to know what "Datsun" means in Your language. I need this very immediately.
Thank you for your help in advance. By the way, I don't know much Japanese. Please answer in English.

I am looking for the meaning of the famous car brand "Datsun" .
Does it mean "mountain" ?
Thank you again.


----------



## fitter.happier

The origin of the name is very well explained on Wikipedia.


----------



## atlantis1354

Thank you fitter for your help,
but I think it's someting else.
I have four options:
high mountain
green tree
rain
shining sun


----------



## fitter.happier

No, you're wrong. None of the meanings you suggested translates to Datsun.  

Datsun isn't even a proper word. 

Wikipedia explains it perfectly: the brand was named after DAT cars that were meant to to be smaller, hence Dat-son (son as in the English word). Since _son_ reads as _loss_ in Japanese, the brand was renamed to Dat*sun* (related to the English word *sun*).

_Dat_ is the acronym of the three company's founders (Den, Aoyama, Takeuchi).

So it's got nothing to do with shining sun


----------



## Brutan

atlantis1354 said:


> Thank you fitter for your help,
> but I think it's someting else.
> I have four options:
> high mountain
> green tree
> rain
> shining sun



شما هم که با گزینه های جفنگ ایرانسل درگیری . من تمام اینتر نت روگشتم . تنها معنی که پیدا کردم این بود :
hare loss


----------



## Brutan

Brutan said:


> شما هم که با گزینه های جفنگ ایرانسل درگیری . من تمام اینتر نت روگشتم . تنها معنی که پیدا کردم این بود :
> hare loss



The answer for Irancell contest is "shining sun"


----------



## atlantis1354

Brutan
What do you mean by hare loss. It doesn't make sense.



> من تمام اینتر نت روگشتم . تنها معنی که پیدا کردم این بود



Vow, What language are you speaking?


----------



## Brutan

atlantis1354 said:


> Brutan
> What do you mean by hare loss. It doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Vow, What language are you speaking?



az vow goftanet maloome cheghadr khareji hasti 
shoma hamun "shining sun" ro dashte bash


----------



## Ilmen

Atlantis1354, he speaks most probably Persian (his native language), an Indo-Iranian langage written with an modified Arabic alphabet (Pseudo-Arabic script), read from left to right (contrary to Arabic). Except for its script, Persian do not have anything to do with Arabic (that is a Semitic language). 

*EDIT:* Mais il semblerait que vous ayez déjà trouvé la réponse. ;')

Besides, "mountain" translates to "yama" in Japanese.


----------



## Brutan

Ilmen said:


> Atlantis1354, he speaks most probably Persian (his native language), an Indo-Iranian langage written with an modified Arabic alphabet (Pseudo-Arabic script), read from left to right (contrary to Arabic). Except for its script, Persian do not have anything to do with Arabic (that is a Semitic language).
> 
> *EDIT:* Mais il semblerait que vous ayez déjà trouvé la réponse. ;')
> 
> Besides, "mountain" translates to "yama" in Japanese.


 
YAMA for Mountain . that's a good hint . thanks


----------



## Flaminius

The "hare loss" bit is way off the mark but there is some remote connection.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=323989

Like I said in the above thread, DAT (acrostic of the three founders) is pronounced _datto_ in Japanese and there is a word by the same pronunciation meaning a fleeing rabbit (or hare; let's not split hairs).  This is a traditional metaphor of something running very fast.


----------



## atlantis1354

Thank you Flaminus
Actually, I had searched that thread before posting my question, but I needed more information. So, you mean "Datsun" means Fast rabbit?
Ilmen,
Bonjour et merci pour vos données. Heureux de vous voir ici.


----------



## Flaminius

atlantis1354 said:


> So, you mean "Datsun" means Fast rabbit?


No.


			
				Flam said:
			
		

> [T]here is a word by the same pronunciation meaning a fleeing rabbit.


----------



## atlantis1354

Thank you again Flaminus.


----------

